# My new photo blog



## circlekay (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I just started my own photo-narrative blog on exposure.co. Your support would be much appreciated! If you liked my post, feel free to click the enjoy button, it'd mean a lot to me. If you guys are also interested in following my journey on exposure, you can subscribe to my feed through email at the bottom of the page too! For my first post, I decided to dedicate it to Morocco.

Jeff Yeung - Morocco on Exposure

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2016)

Pretty sure that Morocco is not, in any way, a "city". You miiiight want to correct that in your text, for the few million people that know it's a country...

...I enjoyed the night shot of the marketplace, as well as a few of the other photos. Your shots show an oddly "detached", sort of _for-the-record-onl_y type of sterility...which gives them a sort of realism, an authenticity, that most travel blog photis lack. Instead of being immersive, seductive, slick, and involving, your shots show a more *reportage-like style*, something hard to describe, but maybe I can say this: Instead of looking like shot-for-hire tourism brochure shots, your photos have more of the look of a person who was there, showing things with a cold, dispassionate eye, not trying too hard to "make the sale", but instead more of an attempt to show *the real location.*


----------



## circlekay (Jan 11, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Pretty sure that Morocco is not, in any way, a "city". You miiiight want to correct that in your text, for the few million people that know it's a country...



ahh thanks! I was thinking about marrakesh when I wrote that..hahaha silly me


----------

